# Inferiors, Superiors, and Equals... Experienced observations by Brian Carpenter



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2010)

Brian Carpenter just brought some of his experiences and the WLC together in a way that I thought was excellent. I appreciated it. Read the whole thing. Here is the summary. 

http://christianreader.com/2010/06/the-joy-of-knowing-your-place/



> The Westminster Divines had something to say about all of this. In their meditations on the Fifth Commandment (Honor thy father and thy mother) they describe the human family as a network of relationships between inferiors, superiors, and equals. We each fulfill these roles in our various social relationships and we each have duties to perform in those roles. Listen to what they say in the Larger Catechism:
> 
> Q. 131. What are the duties of equals?
> A. The duties of equals are, to regard the dignity and worth of each other, in giving honor to go one before another; and to rejoice in each others’ gifts and advancement, as their own.
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is another cogent summary of the doctrine of Scripture in the Westminster Standards. And, how it would affect our lives.

Would that husbands would want to submit to God as suffering servants, wives would want to submit to their husbands, children to their parents, employees to their employers, church members to officers, juniors to seniors.

It ought not surprise that our fallen nature rebels against every authority structure, and always looks to situations other than what God has given them, as condition for obedience and contentment.

A lesson for us all.


----------

